# 1st UKBFF Victory



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

Well weekend just gone, I stepped on stage for the second time (after an 18 month break since last show). This was the UKBFF North Championships promoted by Anth Bailes.

Show was a well organised run through, and I went in for the Int U90s Class for a second time attempting to gain qualification to the British Finals, after my 4th place finish at the Stars of Tomorrow Show back in 2012!

Only small class this time round, but a win is a win and I was still shocked and overwhelmed when I as called out in 1st!

A few pics below from Flex Online.

Thanks

Neil


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

nice one mate!

I wouldny like to have cleaned those pants with the look on your face when flexing.,,,


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

forgot this is a bodybuilding site! well done mate look impressive! how old are you, height and weight?

legs came in well, good proportions!!

only thing i would say is possibly work on back width? although that could be your posing?

well in mate


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Well done, looking good :thumb:


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

Cam93 said:


> forgot this is a bodybuilding site! well done mate look impressive! how old are you, height and weight?
> 
> legs came in well, good proportions!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Cam, considering there are no back shots on there though its a very specific suggestion from you...lol, but I think I know what you mean. Does this help from 4 weeks out? 

Im 5'6 and at weigh in that morning I came in at 85kg.

Thanks

Neil


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Well done man look awesome.


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

holy shait!!! looking massive mate, well done!!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Awesome !!! Fair play to you mate. I see you chose to cover your tats. Not taking anything away from your crazy condition and size . But did u do this as they may not mark you as highly if tats on show? Purely asking as i have a large chest tat and 10 weeks out from first time in beginners ...

Again hat off to you mate look immense !


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Outstanding mate,there is nothing better than the top spot,well done.


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Awesome !!! Fair play to you mate. I see you chose to cover your tats. Not taking anything away from your crazy condition and size . But did u do this as they may not mark you as highly if tats on show? Purely asking as i have a large chest tat and 10 weeks out from first time in beginners ...
> 
> Again hat off to you mate look immense !


Thanks Sean,

Yeah I chose to cover them this time, which did take away a bit of the condition and definition in my chest area, but after the last show I kind of made my mind up to try the tattoo cover. ProGlow tan did it for me and to be fair I thought it looked really good and will deffo go for it next month when I get back on stage! My tats are on both legs, both arms and a huge one across chest and stomach so I had to go for it really and see for myself.

Thanks

Neil


----------



## Colhoun1993 (Jan 27, 2014)

didnt even realise you had a tattoo mate in your shots..... come in great size well done


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks @Colhoun1993


----------



## MrTozzy (Nov 6, 2013)

Dont know yer mate but well done, looking good.


----------



## Colhoun1993 (Jan 27, 2014)

No worrys mate.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Well deserved buddy. You look in great condition... And much heavier than 85kg!


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Great Job! Doing my first show Saturday.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

What a beast!! Look amazing mate knew you would do well.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

nellsuk said:


> Thanks Cam, considering there are no back shots on there though its a very specific suggestion from you...lol, but I think I know what you mean. Does this help from 4 weeks out?
> View attachment 153147
> 
> 
> ...


Ignore my previous - I was going by your front doubke bi pic but you've shut me up. Very impressive!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Cracking physique mate, really love that look!! monster!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Well done mate looking good!

What's your next plan?


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

Cheers guys, @Mark2021 next up is the English Grand Prix Summer Invitational at Brunel Uni on July 19th, where I get chance to step out of the Inters and pitt myself against the big names in the Mr. classes! Out of my depth in a way, but looking forward to see how I compare so I know where I need to be for the future. Ideally Id like to come in a bit dryer and less bf to really see how I am against the other guys, so I have 3 and half weeks to pull it together.

Appreciate the comments from everyone!!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

nellsuk said:


> Cheers guys, @Mark2021 next up is the English Grand Prix Summer Invitational at Brunel Uni on July 19th, where I get chance to step out of the Inters and pitt myself against the big names in the Mr. classes! Out of my depth in a way, but looking forward to see how I compare so I know where I need to be for the future. Ideally Id like to come in a bit dryer and less bf to really see how I am against the other guys, so I have 3 and half weeks to pull it together.
> 
> Appreciate the comments from everyone!!


Keep us all updated with your progress... and good luck buddy


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks @musclemate I will do, I started learning on this forum so if there's anything I can pass back, I gladly will!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

How old are you by the way?


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

A sprightly 36 now, lol I was a late comer to the stage game!


----------



## KletoReese (Jun 29, 2014)

You look freaking amazing! Congrats on your win, much deserved!


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

KletoReese said:


> You look freaking amazing! Congrats on your win, much deserved!


Thanks @KletoReese appreciate the comments


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Well Done mate!! Awesome Condition!!


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

any news on how you did on the 19th champ?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

This is what i just can't understand, how can someone weigh only 13.3 stone and look like such a beast?

Well done mate looking spot on.


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

BettySwallocks said:


> This is what i just can't understand, how can someone weigh only 13.3 stone and look like such a beast?
> 
> Well done mate looking spot on.


Just proves that weight means nothing doesn't it. Gunna echo what everyone has said looking awesome well done.


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

Big Kris said:


> any news on how you did on the 19th champ?


Hi mate, I ended up 4th in the U90s at the English Grand Prix. If someone had told me 4th in that line up earlier in the day I would've taken it, but after a few drop outs and people not making weight, I was disappointed not to get 3rd.

These things happen though, and I over depleted and came in to small, worrying about over spill so didn't fill up and tighten up enough

Enjoyed the day though and great experience to line up against the open class Mr's. Now on to the British finals for the int U90s, and I'm hoping to push for a top 3 placing!

Neil

.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

nellsuk said:


> Thanks Cam, considering there are no back shots on there though its a very specific suggestion from you...lol, but I think I know what you mean. Does this help from 4 weeks out?
> View attachment 153147
> 
> 
> ...


mate you look massive!

im 5'6 and 80kg (far from lean though). what do you weigh in the off season??


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

you legs are top draw lad!! the condition on them is good... i would say you could defo be tighter on the top though

You have loads of time to get on point for the finals now lad! Nice work so far


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

[ QUOTE=gaz90;5146189]mate you look massive!

im 5'6 and 80kg (far from lean though). what do you weigh in the off season??


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

Big Kris said:


> you legs are top draw lad!! the condition on them is good... i would say you could defo be tighter on the top though
> 
> You have loads of time to get on point for the finals now lad! Nice work so far


Cheers Kris appreciate the comments mate. The frustrating thing is my legs always come in before the top half, and I hold the jelly belly and pockets of fat on my delt/ arm tie ins.....plenty to do in the next 10 weeks  still learning how my body reacts to the diet changes and cardio....

It's all bloody science lol


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

nellsuk said:


> Cheers Kris appreciate the comments mate. The frustrating thing is my legs always come in before the top half, and I hold the jelly belly and pockets of fat on my delt/ arm tie ins.....plenty to do in the next 10 weeks  still learning how my body reacts to the diet changes and cardio....
> 
> It's all bloody science lol


I suffer the same!! i hold fat on my abs so bad its unreal!!

everywhere else comes in together, my back leans up at a good pace but my abs just hold the fat


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

Big Kris said:


> I suffer the same!! i hold fat on my abs so bad its unreal!!
> 
> everywhere else comes in together, my back leans up at a good pace but my abs just hold the fat


I know exactly what U mean, just gonna have to stay as strict as possible with the diet and maybe try some HIIT cardio towards the last 4 weeks to see if I can shift the excess?

It'll all click into place one day and we'll laugh about lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

You've obviously worked very hard mate.You look fantastic


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

nellsuk said:


> I know exactly what U mean, just gonna have to stay as strict as possible with the diet and maybe try some HIIT cardio towards the last 4 weeks to see if I can shift the excess?
> 
> It'll all click into place one day and we'll laugh about lol


i tired HIT and it killed me off and i pulled my calf so i stuck to the stair master 

Did you take any stims?


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

Big Kris said:


> i tired HIT and it killed me off and i pulled my calf so i stuck to the stair master
> 
> Did you take any stims?


I hate any kind of stimulant mate, try to stick with Ripped Freak or Warrior Blaze, as I don't seem to get the trippy feeling off them. Then through in the ripped freak diuretic in the last week for the water levels.

I tend to stick with the cross trainer or seated bike so may have to try something different now.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

nellsuk said:


> I hate any kind of stimulant mate, try to stick with Ripped Freak or Warrior Blaze, as I don't seem to get the trippy feeling off them. Then through in the ripped freak diuretic in the last week for the water levels.
> 
> I tend to stick with the cross trainer or seated bike so may have to try something different now.


Clen works wonders for me! I split the dose so i dont feel fooked off it

I find i urn the most calories with the least effort on the stair master


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Excellent and all rounded, well done mate


----------



## ripped45 (Oct 19, 2012)

conditioning on point, striated


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

85kg??? ****ing hell. You're a monster!!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Fantastic shape mate!


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

Adz said:


> Fantastic shape mate!


Cheers guys appreciate the good comments, 10 weeks to the British so game time starts again lol


----------

